# HW & Open source drivers



## jsika (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi all,
excuse me, I'm new to FreeBSD. I wanted to ask you, what MB/GPU (and other HW) manufacturer should I prefer if I want it not only stable and well working, but also with open source drivers. Intel/Asus/DFI... or what else?

I understood that Intel and AMD are providing good quality open source drivers, while Nvidia not, for example...


----------

